# Can Am Outlander 500 Snow Plow with LED's



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

Check out my video of my LED's flashing. They are whelen tir3's and tir6's. i live in ontario so i have blue leds and one amber on the rear. i will be changing the lights now that the new law has been taken into effect, which states that residential snowplows must use amber. the whole setup cost me just under $400 US.

Video of lights: 




Video of me doing some doughnuts with my lights on: 




hope you enjoytymusic


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Pretty sweet setup you got.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks. its a blast in the winter :bluebounc


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

The lights look cool.

PS. You should crop the picture in your sig, carver; it takes up a lot of space.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

ya i kno. havnt really got around to it yet


----------

